

Fleet Commander is a Galaxy sized RTS - mjurek
http://www.tekgoblin.com/2011/07/15/fleet-commander-is-a-galaxy-sized-rts/

======
anigbrowl
_Nishimoto says he has spoken to LucasArts and says they are interested in
discussing potential commercial applications for Fleet Commander._

Put 2 of them on opposite sides of a wall and charge $5. You get a PIN code to
type in when you start which gives you access to a commend ship, and you can
keep playing until that ship is destroyed. The kids on the other side of the
wall are the enemy fleet, and a turnstile forces kids to one side or other to
keep the numbers about even.

Also, I think this is how wars will be fought in the future and I am insanely
jealous of those nerdy kids, who are living my 10-year old sci-fi dream. I
want one of these things.

~~~
Nick_C
> this is how wars will be fought in the future

See the _Ender's Game_ series of books by Orson Scott Card, for example.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enders_Game>

